# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  مدارک Microsoft

## masoodp666

درود به همه.
قبل از مطرح کردن سوال بگم که در مورد سوالم Search کردم و یه سری اطلاعات هم به دست آوردم (باز نگید اول برو سرچ کن بعد ...) فقط چون یه مقدار قدیمی بود و من میخواستم برای شرایط خودم ببینم دوباره مطرحش کردم. ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.

من میخواستم در مورد مدارک   MCSD و CIW

1- اعتبار اونها
2- پیش زمینه ی قبلی در مورد برنامه نویسی و ...
3- آموزشگاه خوب و اساتید خوب

اطلاعاتی رو به دست بیارم. برام فوق العاده ارزش داره.

اینم بگم که من لیسانس برق دارم و VB.NET رو نسبتا خوبم و مقداری هم ASP.NET و SQL کار کردم.
لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید که از کجا و چه جوری شروع کنم.

----------


## www2006

سلام 
اگر شما بتونی مدارکه این دوره ها رو از خارج از ایران ( مثلا دبی ) بگیری که حرف نداره .. کاملا معتبره .اینم دلیلش :
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcsd/default.asp

در باره دوتا سوال دیگت ترجیح میدم اظهار نظر نکنم ، چون حدس میزنم واسه تهران میخوای و من از آموزشگاههایی که تو تهران فعالیت میکنن آمار درستی ندارم .. اگه مشهد بودی میتونستم راهنماییت کنم ..

----------

